# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Metal pool fence costs

## Cheltenham3192

Hi, this weekend I'm trying to finalise the additional costs, beyond the pool builder quotes, to see if we can afford a pool. 
I've sketched the proposed pool in relation to the house. We have an odd shaped block with a large easement across the back and we're in very sandy soil, so the position of the pool is fixed between the constraints. 
I'm proposing a black flat topped metal pool fence, with three gates.  In places the fence will be across natural ground (well, artificial turf on a sand base) and in another place across a planned hard surfaced outdoor area with either polished concrete or a decking material. Most likely polished concrete though. The outdoor area will abut a planned pergola and outdoor entertaining area to be built later. 
The three gates are necessary for pool access and yard access - the pool will be across one of the primary access points between the front and back yards.  One gate needs to be 1.8m high because it will be between an external aircon unit and the raised floor of a verandah. 
Can anyone advise of the range of costs for this type of pool fence and gates, including labour, in SE Melbourne? I'm not sure whether to go aluminium or steel at this moment. Cost may be a factor in deciding that.   
Help and advice appreciated.

----------


## lazydays

$2.5k budget figure
Black flat top is around $100/m gates are about $250 each allow extra for the bigger gate plus GST

----------


## barney118

use aluminum as steel will corrode quickly around a pool. careful if buying from bunnings as there are fences that are cheaper but not correct grade for pools. they do sell pool panels for around $100 for 2.4m length.

----------


## Cheltenham3192

Thanks for the replies - will allow $2.5k incl labour. May play with the design to drop one gate and save some cash.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> use aluminum as steel will corrode quickly around a pool. careful if buying from bunnings as there are fences that are cheaper but not correct grade for pools. they do sell pool panels for around $100 for 2.4m length.

  
Yeh I heard about someone recently who bought the cheaper stuff from Bunnings, even though it says on big yellow stickers "NOT TO BE USED FOR POOL FENCING"  
Put it up and had to pull it all down as it of course failed the inspection.    :Doh:

----------


## METRIX

Also don't use quick set to put the aluminium posts in as it destroys the aluminium

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Also don't use quick set to put the aluminium posts in as it destroys the aluminium

  
Interesting....

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yeh I heard about someone recently who bought the cheaper stuff from Bunnings, even though it says on big yellow stickers "NOT TO BE USED FOR POOL FENCING"  
> Put it up and had to pull it all down as it of course failed the inspection.

   Yeah Bunnings has two aluminium fence types. One sold as boundary fencing, and one as pool fencing. About $15 difference for 2.4m

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Seen the boundary ones for $60/panel while the pool stuff is usually $100 
might have been on special though.    :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

I thought they were $69 v $84. No matter, just make sure you get the pool stuff.

----------


## METRIX

> Interesting....

  Yeah something to do with the accelerate, kills aluminum, although if the aluminum is coated or primed it's meant to be OK, the bunnings posts are powder coated on the outside, but not the inside, this si where they will get buggered. 
It's not recommended by any of the quickset manufacturers.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I thought they were $69 v $84. No matter, just make sure you get the pool stuff.

  
QLD tax  :Wink:

----------


## METRIX

> QLD tax

  $86.80 Vs $69

----------


## PlatypusGardens

....told ya... 
....QLD tax...   :Wink 1:

----------


## METRIX

Ripped off

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yup. 
Crazy huh    :Shock:

----------


## r3nov8or

And this is really funny, they are located on good ol' QLD. Protector Aluminium - Contact

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And this is really funny, they are located on good ol' QLD. Protector Aluminium - Contact

  
QLD tax doesn't discriminate. 
It applies to EVERYTHING    :Annoyed:

----------


## METRIX

The ones in the shops are made in China, maybe the ones in QLD are Made here ?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Adelaide is the same price as Sydney ...... 
I have heard of reports of Bunnings price matching other Bunnings. My sister in law often finds that the Melton (Vic) store is cheaper than Ballarat (Vic) so just gets Ballarat to match the price. I don't think Bunnings really care as only 1 in 100 are likely to check the prices.

----------

